# Mystery Ju88



## GrauGeist (Feb 18, 2013)

Ok, here's something I came across and haven't heard (or seen) anything like it before...

I was looking up the MG81 and up pops this photo of a Ju88 with an array of MG81s in the nose...

Has anyone seen something like this before and if so, what's the story?


----------



## johnbr (Feb 18, 2013)

To me it looks like it is for ground attack.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks like the prototype fighter version - Ju88A-1/U-16. The weapons are MG17s.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 18, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Looks like the prototype fighter version - Ju88A-1/U-16. The weapons are MG17s.


Then this widens the mystery a little then...those sure look like mounted MG81s, look closely at the muzzle and the perforations in the barrel shrouds...

Here's a MG81 and MG17 for comparison:

*MG17*





*MG81*


----------



## A4K (Feb 19, 2013)

Looking at that pic they do indeed seem to be MG81s. Could still be the machine Terry said with different armament.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 19, 2013)

Agreed...makes me wonder if this was a field mod...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 19, 2013)

The versions it might be are....

Ju 88A-13 was a close support A-4 with more armour and 16 forward firing MGs.

Ju 88H-2 has 6 forward MGs.

but interesting enough the Ju 88P-1 used a MG81 armed by the pilot for sighting!

just my 2 cents....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 19, 2013)

Great pic! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 19, 2013)

Its a MG 81..

Mauser MG-81

and I can't get the translator to work but I think they are calling it a Ju-88C on this forum....

http://foro.elgrancapitan.org/viewtopic.php?t=10689&start=210


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 19, 2013)

IIRC the first several C's had a glass nose, I wonder if this is just one of the early ones before the solid nose. Regardless, really cool pic.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2013)

look here


----------



## Erich (Feb 24, 2013)

it's a test mock-up with MG 17's the MG 81 has a shorter barrel guys......


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 24, 2013)

What was the idea behind this, Erich?

Was it for ground attack or an interceptor "Zerstorer"?


----------



## Erich (Feb 24, 2013)

I must change my original thought there are both MG 17's as well as MG 81 singles fitted. used for ground attack against Soviet MT's and possibly shipping though the latter the C version fitted with several 2cm cannon would be better fitted.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2013)

doesnt the mg17 have round perforated cooler barrels? see post #12


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2013)

The caption in the book I took the picture from ( same pic posted by Snautzer) states MG17s, but the flash suppressors do look more like those on the MG 81. Whichever, it seems to be the -U/16 prototype. Using MG 81s would make sense, as the receiver would take up less room in the nose.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2013)

Great info gents, thanks for the education.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2013)

As i noted before perforation of barrels is telling in this case: round mg17 rectangular mg81


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2013)

And 'slotted' flash suppressors on the MG81.


----------

